# Subway ads -- badonkadonka butt...



## zonker (Apr 26, 2007)

Maybe this was discussed earlier, but I couldn't find a thread on it. What do you think of the recent Subway advertising? I found them funny and quite interesting given my interests in weight gain.

It appears that Jared has gained some weight I guess, so now, Subway is shifting to some humorous ads with customers ordering flab at fast-food restaurants. Quite a spectacle for the feeders and feedees!

There is a TV ad in which a couple pulls up to a drive-through speaker.
*************************************
Drive-through intercom: Can I help you?

Husband: Yeah. Can I get love handles, double chin annnnnnd . . . some blubber.

Intercom: Do you want the double blubber?

Husband: Sure.

Wife: And I’ll have the same thing, but instead of the blubber, could I get some thunder thighs and a badonkadonk butt?

Intercom: Please drive around.
**********************
The radio version of this ad sometimes has the husband ordering a "spare tire" and the server asks if he wants "a medium, large or GI-normous spare tire." He selects the latter, of course. Who wouldn't? Another radio ad has the server offering the wife a regular size badonkadonk butt or the "ba-DONKaDONK butt" -- presumably the supersized version.

The TV Subway commercial now running shows a bathroom scales with bare feet on it, I think. The voiceover of a man ordering fast food -- a burger, large fries and chocolate milkshake. With each item, the weight showing on the scales dial bounces up 20 pounds -- 180 to 200, then to 220. At the shake order, the scale just starts spinning endlessly. Quite thrilling.

For a short version of the drive-thru TV ad on youtube:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=CNFurarCqIY

And if you don't know what a badonkadonk butt is, you need to check out Trace Atkins' music or the following link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Badonkadonk

Of course, I always enjoyed the contrast of Jared promoting his lean sandwiches with the ads from chubby funnyman Jon Lovitz commanding us to "Eat Fresh" while a steamy cheese-smothered fattening 12-inch sub is displayed.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah, can we get more commercials with people asking to be fat?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't like that commercial, because it makes the incorrect reference to the badonkadonk.

Why does it have that name? Ohh.. I don't know... because it's APPEALING MAYBE??!?!?!?!?! What the F*** SUBWAY!!! Did it ever occur them that a badonkadonk is an attractive ass that is usually large?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 26, 2007)

I do like that commercial, but the radio version was in my opinion even better. The woman at the end said she won some free cellulite and the man was like MmmmM!! That always made me smile  

(I might not have said this 100% correct to the actual commercial but it was as best as I could remember)


----------



## Tooz (Apr 26, 2007)

There are a few ads on lately that I know WANT to portray this kind of thing in a negative light, but there's something about it that's a little...fetishy?


----------



## Seth Warren (Apr 26, 2007)

Tooz said:


> There are a few ads on lately that I know WANT to portray this kind of thing in a negative light, but there's something about it that's a little...fetishy?


 
Fetishy is good. Vive the subversiveness. I wonder how many fatty-lovers work for these ad agencies anyway?


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 26, 2007)

I honestly think they missed the mark when they tried to make it unappealing.

The people are enjoying their ordering way too much to be sad about it.

In any case, i hope the campaign backfires massively on them. That's right...massively.

And I like badonkadonk


----------



## Tooz (Apr 26, 2007)

There's also an ad for Cici's Pizzeria (I WISH WE HAD ONE HERE), and there's a woman getting a salad at the buffet. The narrator is like, "You are a delicate flower who bathes with a loofah, etc." So, he has to keep backing up his narration as she piles pizza on top of her salad. Finally, she puts this (DELICIOUS-LOOKING) cinnamon thing on top of the salad, and he just stops and goes, "... That's my kind of flower."

I always laugh. Seems like it's implying something.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL I LOVE THIS COMMERCIAL. It makes me laugh so hard.

Bye, I'm going to Burger King now.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 26, 2007)

Tooz said:


> There's also an ad for Cici's Pizzeria (I WISH WE HAD ONE HERE), and there's a woman getting a salad at the buffet. The narrator is like, "You are a delicate flower who bathes with a loofah, etc." So, he has to keep backing up his narration as she piles pizza on top of her salad. Finally, she puts this (DELICIOUS-LOOKING) cinnamon thing on top of the salad, and he just stops and goes, "... That's my kind of flower."
> 
> I always laugh. Seems like it's implying something.



This post made me want cinnamon rolls, and therefore I'm blaming you for making me want cinnamon rolls!

I hope you're happy.

/fake crying and consumption of cinnamon rolls.


----------



## chickadee (Apr 26, 2007)

Jared looks HOT now. He's not tucking in his shirts and he has that cute tummy. I want to see more of him on the commercials!!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 26, 2007)

zonker said:


> And if you don't know what a badonkadonk butt is, you need to check out Trace Atkins' music or the following link:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Badonkadonk



I can honestly say I didn't. Well, Learn something new every day.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't really like this ad for Subway. It gives the impression that they're discriminating us larger people. I may be wrong, but that's what it implies to me.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 27, 2007)

Pre Jared, I used to eat lunch from Subway about once a week on average...since, not so much.

PS: I love the Quizino's (sp) ads slamming Subway, but unfortunately never had the chance to try their subs.


----------



## Damon (Apr 27, 2007)

I really didnt think to highly of this ad when I heard it. I really thought it was a little more offensive to black people because we came up with the word and black people tend to have rounder rear ends. I think it's all part of the plot by diet/fashion industry to make people feel bad about how they look and then you go and by their crap and they get rich.


----------



## zonker (Apr 27, 2007)

Mystic Rain said:


> I don't really like this ad for Subway. It gives the impression that they're discriminating us larger people. I may be wrong, but that's what it implies to me.



I guess I don't see it as discrimination. They are just poking fun at Americans' eating habits -- and the results of those eating habits. 

Even the commercial with the Subway bathroom scale is kind of erotically fetish material because the guy keeps happily ordering the food -- even though it's apparent that it's making him fat. And the sound in the commercial as the scale spins is like the comic sound of someone thumping a big fat belly -- it's an up and down tuning of a tympani drum. Very funny.

As someone else said, these people are just too pleased with ordering themselves into chubbiness for this to be an attack on fat folks. When given the choice of "super-sizing", they willingly go for the bigger spare tire, the extra cellulite, the larger size order of blubber.


----------



## ucapaliuca (Apr 27, 2007)

I was annoyed by the use of "badonkadonk butt" as that's a redundant phrase. Otherwise I think the commercial is just trying to get people to go to subway because they're healthier. I doubt that the meatball sub is a very healthy eating experience (however good it may taste).


----------



## tjw1971 (Apr 27, 2007)

I've always liked Subway, and still go there fairly often. But their advertised "healthy" eating experience is largely a sham.

Yes, you can get a healthy, relatively low-fat sandwich there. But the figures printed on all their napkins are misleading. They make a lot of assumptions (such as you not putting any cheese on the sub, and not adding any condiments like mayo - which would skew the results). They also "cherry pick" the lowest calorie offerings to make examples of.... (Funny, I've never seen them once brag about the calorie count or grams of fat found in a seafood sub, for example?)

When Jared was successfully losing weight eating Subway, he was ordering mostly veggie subs with no meat or cheese on them. Not exactly my idea of tasty....




ucapaliuca said:


> I was annoyed by the use of "badonkadonk butt" as that's a redundant phrase. Otherwise I think the commercial is just trying to get people to go to subway because they're healthier. I doubt that the meatball sub is a very healthy eating experience (however good it may taste).


----------



## Seth Warren (Apr 27, 2007)

tjw1971 said:


> When Jared was successfully losing weight eating Subway, he was ordering mostly veggie subs with no meat or cheese on them. Not exactly my idea of tasty....


 
"Yeah, I'll have the veggie sub, with nothing on it, and a side order of 'What's the point?'." 

Healthy or not, I still prefer Subway to Quiznos. The ads Quiznos has subjected me to have pretty much convinced me to never give them my money. Case in point: the Sponge Monkeys singing, "we like the subs." Annoy me, and I won't give you my hard-earned cash. Another example: for the longest time, Quiznos had a billboard up on a road which my girlfriend and I travelled often. It was a photo of a sub against a yellow background with the phrase, "EAT ME" over it in bold black letters. The sub itself we dubbed "the santorum sandwich" because it looked like someone had defecated between two pieces of bread and followed that up with the inevitable conclusion of a circle-jerk. We found the billboard nauseating, to say the least. Gross me out, and I won't give you my hard-earned cash.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 27, 2007)

That description of the santorum sandwich is hilarious.

However, I live in a suburb offspring of Philadelphia, home of the Cheesesteak, an entree resembling some very low-grade cat food with molten plastic poured over it. We are less put off by ugly-looking sandwiches.

Honestly? Comparing Quiznos and Subways is like comparing Blockbuster's to Suncoast. They work in overlapping areas, but with something different to offer. Subway is cold sandwiches, quiznos is hot subs. What tastes good cold (like, say, provolone) won't be so good toasted and molten, and visa versa.


----------



## chickadee (Apr 28, 2007)

Fuzzy- You just made my day! I love cheesesteaks!

I beg to differ, though- the cheesesteak is a beautiful sandwich. If you get it in Philly (can't get it anywhere outside of Philly because it's all messed up then). My favorite part is how they put on Cheese Wiz as the default, unless you say you want American cheese. When the grease soaks through the roll and into the wrapper and gets your hands glossy... it's awesome. 

I like the cookies at Subway and their Veggie Patties are really decent. With double cheese. 

Ok, carry on...


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 28, 2007)

I worked at Subway for 3 years, right around the time Jared and the attached ad campaign started...in fact, and this is quite funny, in the summer, we had to wear t-shirts for those Jared campaigns. There I was, over 300lbs, wearing a t-shirt that said "Eat Less Fat." Also, they never seemed to make it a secret that there were only like 6 sandwiches that were low in fat. 

Interestingly enough, the tuna salad sandwich (made with regular mayo) has more fat than the BMT (which when I worked there was made with pepperoni, salami, bologna, and ham). 

Lastly, I have to say that I'll always have a soft spot for subway. Even after working there for 3 years, I still found their sandwiches pretty good and I blessedly never encountered a store that wasn't really clean.


----------



## pani (Apr 29, 2007)

I find their ads extremely offensive! They are suggesting there is something wrong with fat bodies. They are also giving everyone permission to make fun of fat people, including fat children. It was probably done by ad executives with no redeeming qualities whatsoever, so they had to do the hard sell for their own lack of creativity. I am boycotting Subway. I am also letting my local subways exactly why!!!!


----------



## _broshe_ (Apr 30, 2007)

pani said:


> I find their ads extremely offensive! They are suggesting there is something wrong with fat bodies. They are also giving everyone permission to make fun of fat people, including fat children. It was probably done by ad executives with no redeeming qualities whatsoever, so they had to do the hard sell for their own lack of creativity. I am boycotting Subway. I am also letting my local subways exactly why!!!!



Although i think we need to calm down just a bit, pani i think comes out with a viable point. They did in an obscure way, make fun of fat people by doing this. And I will agree, executives probably are grasping at straws here

but the thing I take from it is, that they are not targeting the common population, but rather making an amusing analogy, as Zonker pointed out earlier.

personally, I find this comercial to be quite funny


----------



## kerrypop (Apr 30, 2007)

pani said:


> I find their ads extremely offensive! They are suggesting there is something wrong with fat bodies. They are also giving everyone permission to make fun of fat people, including fat children. It was probably done by ad executives with no redeeming qualities whatsoever, so they had to do the hard sell for their own lack of creativity. I am boycotting Subway. I am also letting my local subways exactly why!!!!



Although I completely and totally know where you're coming from, I don't reccommend going into a subway chain and letting them have it. Working in retail, I get a lot of this. As if I personally put the ad up. I'm not saying you would do this, just giving an alternate view point. In my experience people who complain that the coupons are too confusing, or they don't like how we portrayed something, or ...the list goes on... don't get anything for it, because we at the bottom rung of the totem pole can't do anything about it. 

/my .02


----------



## _broshe_ (Apr 30, 2007)

there we go, whole dims community go to your nearest subway and ask for cupons because we were discriminated against by subway.  

yeah, that will work


----------



## pani (Apr 30, 2007)

KerryPop, I wasn't planning on screaming at the kid behind the counter. I was thinking of taking a letter in and giving it to the manager/owner. I think that if they were to start voicing their opinions to corporate, it might make a difference. My major concern is this legitimizes teasing, and fat children have enough of that already.


----------



## zonker (May 1, 2007)

pani said:


> KerryPop, I wasn't planning on screaming at the kid behind the counter. I was thinking of taking a letter in and giving it to the manager/owner. I think that if they were to start voicing their opinions to corporate, it might make a difference. My major concern is this legitimizes teasing, and fat children have enough of that already.



I suppose everyone could take their business to Quizno's, but the truth of the matter is that I like Subway. They let you fix the sandwich however you like, thin and low-fat or nice and plump. 

The ads don't bother me at all. I find them humorous, and the one with the chubby boy on the videogame speaks the truth: We are letting our kids grow up with too little physical activity. I don't know if it's bad for them to be heavy, but I do know that they need more activity than they get. The ad is not placed in children's shows or channels, but is targeted toward their parents, I believe. 

Anyway, the ads don't bother me one bit. I posted because I found them interesting, arousing even, when viewed from the eyes of weight-gain enthusiasts. I see them as neither insulting nor discriminatory. They use humor to address one of the concerns of this age, and that's not a bad thing. We may disagree with the idea that fat is always unhealthy, but Subway ads like those featuring Jon Lovitz show that Subway is willing to provide a choice.


----------



## HEINEKEN (May 1, 2007)

I love the two angels in the cream cheese commercials


----------



## zonker (May 1, 2007)

HEINEKEN said:


> I love the two angels in the cream cheese commercials



The two angels? I"ve missed that, but I love cream cheese. :eat2: :eat2: 

Anyway, here's the link for the Subway commercial with the kid playing the videogame:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPZsGwLGHCc


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 2, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> And I like badonkadonk


 
Same, but I still just call it Ghetto Booty.

Go Sir Mix-a-lot!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 2, 2007)

Can somebody please explain the significance of the phrase "badonkadonk butt?"


----------



## zonker (May 3, 2007)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Can somebody please explain the significance of the phrase "badonkadonk butt?"


From Wikipedia:
Badonkadonk is an slang term for a woman's buttocks that are voluptuously large and firm, yet bouncy. Women who possess this feature have a small waist that flares dramatically into round, peach-shaped buttocks[1] with deep cleavage.

The term is based on the imagined rhythm of a sexy gait, an example of non-auditory onomatopoeia.

For the full history of the term, check out wikipedia's explanation (with links and footnotes included):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Badonkadonk


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 3, 2007)

I agree with Damon on this one; part of my problem with it is that I think it's kinda racist, the casual/incorrect way Subway's co-opting the term. It *isn't* a negative term, but the implication in that context--from the white customer--is that it is.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 3, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I agree with Damon on this one; part of my problem with it is that I think it's kinda racist, the casual/incorrect way Subway's co-opting the term. It *isn't* a negative term, but the implication in that context--from the white customer--is that it is.



Yup - Black women tend to have fuller rears (I don't know, it's just the way we are made) and, I venture to say, it's something that most of us are proud of. We don't hide them or try to make them smaller - fat or thin, most want/love/appreciate our big booties. Sometimes it would be helpful to understand the cultural differences that exist in terms of body/weight issues before marketing such an ad.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 3, 2007)

Thank you. Sometimes it's hard to keep up with hip vocabulary, which changes every year.




zonker said:


> From Wikipedia:
> Badonkadonk is an slang term for a woman's buttocks that are voluptuously large and firm, yet bouncy. Women who possess this feature have a small waist that flares dramatically into round, peach-shaped buttocks[1] with deep cleavage.
> 
> The term is based on the imagined rhythm of a sexy gait, an example of non-auditory onomatopoeia.
> ...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 3, 2007)

That Subway ad was bad comedy. The producers trivialized larger bodies. I thought their portrayals were mysogynistic.


----------



## zonker (May 3, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I agree with Damon on this one; part of my problem with it is that I think it's kinda racist, the casual/incorrect way Subway's co-opting the term. It *isn't* a negative term, but the implication in that context--from the white customer--is that it is.



I don't know. I guess I had never really heard the term until I heard white country music singer Trace Adkins' song "Honky Tonk Badonkadonk." So until this, I had assumed that Adkins (or his songwriter) had coined the term.

Here from the wikipedia definition:

"The term gained a new audience in 2005 from "Honky Tonk Badonkadonk", a chart-topping country music song by Trace Adkins about a woman in a night club renowned for her dancing and her badonkadonk. This song illustrates how the term has moved beyond its African-American origins into the mainstream, although some listeners mistakenly assumed that Adkins had coined the term."

Again, check wikipedia for more:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Badonkadonk

So, I never knew that this commercial might be considered racist. From hearing Adkins' song, I never thought of badonkadonk as a negative term. But middle-class white-bread well-bred media-fed Americans might just want to avoid growing nice plump arses. That's the context I thought of the commercial in.

Then again, as someone who loves people of size, "love handles", "thunder thighs", "spare tire" all sound like very endearing terms to me.


----------



## TallFatSue (May 3, 2007)

zonker said:


> And if you don't know what a badonkadonk butt is, you need to check out Trace Atkins' music or the following link:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Badonkadonk


The local Kia dealership here in Toledo has a commercial that begins like a faux _American Idol_. A faux Texan sings that song before it segues into a spiel about their cars.

"Lord have mercy,
How's she even get them britches on
With that honky tonk badonkadonk!"

Cool! Evidently big fat Keisters sell Kias around here.


----------



## kerrypop (May 3, 2007)

TallFatSue said:


> The local Kia dealership here in Toledo has a commercial that begins like a faux _American Idol_. A faux Texan sings that song before it segues into a spiel about their cars.
> 
> "Lord have mercy,
> How's she even get them britches on
> ...



WHAT? Our local Kia place in Eugene had that... but the girl just sang "nobody beats a kiefer kia deal..." I thought that was just a hokey Eugene thing. Apparently it is a hokey USA thing. AWESOME.


----------



## RyanFA (May 7, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Yeah, can we get more commercials with people asking to be fat?



haha yeah, without making it look like it's a bad thing


----------



## SilkyAngela (May 7, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> "Yeah, I'll have the veggie sub, with nothing on it, and a side order of 'What's the point?'."



I liked this comment so much, I want to make it my signature!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 7, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I honestly think they missed the mark when they tried to make it unappealing.
> 
> The people are enjoying their ordering way too much to be sad about it.
> 
> ...



Same here! They are just trying to make the words voluptuous and badonkadonk negative words!


----------



## zonker (May 8, 2007)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Same here! They are just trying to make the words voluptuous and badonkadonk negative words!



You know, if they'd made these people seem sad or guilty about ordering themselves to get fatter, well, that might make these notions negative. But the couple seem actually quite willing and happy about growing plump.

I think more people will get the message -- subliminal or not -- that it's okay to get fatter. Everyone's doing it, and enjoying it.


----------

